# Fingers Crossed, Hoping for Good News



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Keep your fingers crossed for me folks.  We've just had a visit from two social workers who have put us on the short list for a link to a 6 month girl.

On the plus side they must be interested in us because they drove nearly 4 hours to get here (obviously this is not a child within our LA  ) but this child sounds so perfect there are other people in the country who are interested.

Unfortunately the linking meeting can't take place for a couple of weeks because the head SW is off sick so we now have to wait to see if we will be linked, and even if we were linked there is matching panel to go through.  I'm trying to walk that line between staying positive (they seemed to like us) and not getting too excited (other couples involved) but it's not easy because she is a gourgeous little girl and sounds wonderful.  They brought some photos with them to have a look at but our SW wouldn't let us keep them because she knew I would start getting emotionally attached.

So it's back to the old limbo stage where your life is in the hands of other people  

As I said at the beginning I would be grateful if you could all keep your fingers crossed for me for the next few weeks so we can make this match happen.

Gotta go, belly dancing class in 20 minutes  
love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Cindy
How exciting and nerving!  It must be so hard to keep a level head and not get too excited but I will be keeping everything crossed for you and hope the next 2 weeks fly by and you get good news.
Loads of luck
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cindy - that little girl sounds wonderful.  I so hope you are successful.  My fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

fingerws crossed and sending big prayers that you get her  (and if not, that she gets the best match out there for her).

magenta xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG Cinday   - will be keeping everything crossed for you. It is SO nervewracking this part of the process... just keep thinking if she's meant to be yours she will be.  Sounding good, they don't travel 4 hours for nothing... they really must think you are a very strong possible.

Am praying for a happy outcome for you as Bea was that age when we were matched and she is wonderful.

Lots of love, 
C xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Cindy all the very best with the little girl, we are in the exact same position with the girls we have been approached about. And  are just waiting for that special phone call as I know you are too. Lets hope this is the right family for both of us.

Love K xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow great news Cindy, everything crossed the match goes ahead hun  

pam xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

What great news Cindy.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  They don't travel 4 hours for nothing and also we were not allowed to see a photo until the SW thought it was the right match (we had to wait until the end of the meeting).

Good Luck

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Cindy, I can't believe it wow!!!! I've got everything crossed for you!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

WOW Cindy!!  I have been waiting for you to post some news, fingers, toes and every thing else crossed for you and your DH and your lovely DS!

Stay positive 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Cindy 

great news - will be sending positive vibes your way by the hundred   
keeping it all crossed for you.

good luck hun

LB
X


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Cindy

Wishing you luck and heaps more

love

Camilla


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Cindy,

Oooooohhhhh, exciting news.  Keep us posted and I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

OMG!!!!! Cindy,

That is just such good news, I am getting excited for you already. Pooh Bear and me have all ourfingers and toes crossed for you.

I will try to call you later for a chat.

PBMxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Great news Cindy - Good luck.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Wonderful news Cindy ....heaps of luck xx

Laine


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the good wishes girls.

Still trying not to get too excited (not easy) as we are in competition, I think Barbarella is right, if it's meant to be it's meant to be.

However, please keep on crossing everything (well maybe not everything as your DH's/DP's won't be very happy  )

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Cindy

 Great news   I have everything crossed for you and hope that next week brings positive news about the match.

Karen x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

only just noticed this!

 and i have my  for you

love 
suzie xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

i only just noticed it to olive what we like!

excellant new cindy loadsa luck its such good news all my love kee xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how exciting cindy..so hope everything goes your way 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've got everything crossed for you   my dh has been working so hard just lately and he's so tired all the time he'll never notice   

pam xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

We also weren't shown a photo until our SW's were sure we (and they) wanted to go ahead... !!
C xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Cindy

Great news! Sounds positive that they showed you pics of her. 
Keeping everything crossed for a positive result x

Lotsa love
Ever & baby Boo


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

cindy - good luck for next week - its sounds so exciting you must be getting butterflies - fingers XXXXXXXXXX
caseyx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Cindy

Found the link!  What brilliant news, looking forward to hearing more good news. 

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Very exciting Cindy...looking forward to hearing more news...really hoping it all goes ahead!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

I have everything crossed for you even toes 

GOOD LUCK HUN

LUV 
Twinkle.x


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck Cindy, what wonderful news although a worrying time also. We were also in competition with another couple and they showed us a photo when they wanted to go ahead with us so hopefully the photo is a good sign,
Val xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks again for all your good wishes.  Still waiting to hear, unfortunately a lot depends on when the senior SW comes back to work from being ill so although it should be by the end of this week there is no guarantee.  Just have to keep waiting for the phone to ring.  

Carry on crossing  

Cindy


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Cindy,

Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world.  You must be having some sleepless nights at the moment.

Will keep my fingers crossed.

Love Rianna.


----------

